# Need info on old york recurve bow.



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Pizon -

York was a pretty popular production line in the 60's and 70's and then like a number of others, folded when compounds became the norm. As with all the companies, some of their high end stuff was pretty good and their mediocre stuff was pretty, well medocre. 

A 12 - 14 stand dacron string about 62" to 63" should do, and the bow originally came with an endless loop string. NO FF type materials. I can't see any reason to go to a flemish now, but that's your call. Don't recall the brace height, but stating a 7.5 - 8" should get you going. If your draw/arrow length is in the 28-29" range, the old stand-by, 1916s will work.

Enjoy - that one looks to be in excellent shape.

Viper1 out.


----------

